# The storm



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

If the weather channel is correct this thing is shaping up to be a monster in terms of rainfall and flooding. Hope they are wrong...be safe


----------



## DACookie (Aug 28, 2015)

Well. Your hopes seem to have come true. I cancelled my trip this weekend. Now they are saying Joaquin is going to stay well out and track to the NE completely missing any landfall. Guess I'll come next weekend.


----------



## DACookie (Aug 28, 2015)

Never mind. Lol. Just checked out the videos of flooded Blvd. I didn't realize this system in the Piedmont was that far over. Thought we were the Eastern edge.


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm about a hour inland and we are just getting a steady rain; nothing horrible. But like you said, the videos from Ocean Blvd show a lot of water. Lol. I'm considering going down this evening to do some kayaking... IN THE STREETS. Does anyone know if kayakers have to obey the same traffic laws as the cars? ;-)


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Anyone know anything about Murrells inlet as far as flooding. I have camera in side our place but I dont have any idea what is going on. We are bout 3ft off the ground but not the hvac. I am going to try to get down late Thursday but I dont know. I am really concerned. thanks for any info anyone has


----------



## Hartdrummer (Sep 21, 2015)

rickyble said:


> Anyone know anything about Murrells inlet as far as flooding. I have camera in side our place but I dont have any idea what is going on. We are bout 3ft off the ground but not the hvac. I am going to try to get down late Thursday but I dont know. I am really concerned. thanks for any info anyone has


Hey Rickyble. I don't know specifically cause all roads are closed for me to get there but the news has said that the southern point has been closed. High tide has reached the grass lines on many beaches. I think at 3 feet the house is ok but the hvac may need to air out. There is flooding everywhere along the beaches from Oak Island down past Charleston. I know there are others here that live a lot closer than I do. I hope they can give you better information than I can. Be careful if you decide to come down Thursday. The Waccamaw river isn't supposed to crest until sometime Friday morning. Here in Conway it's around 3' over the banks in places. That might mess up your route if your coming through Conway on 501. They shut down a section of 501 yesterday. Be safe. Keep searching local media before your trip. In our prayers...


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Hartdrummer. We are the other side of 17 off the beach and inlet so maybe we will be ok. I appreciate the report so much. And many thanks for the prayers. Our plans were to retire down there in Feb. The best laid plans as they say....been redoing the inside from one end to the other to get it ready over the past year and half. Lot of weekend working. Hope its not all for naught.


----------



## Hartdrummer (Sep 21, 2015)

Still keep the plans on retirement. A great place to retire. You couldn't pick a better area on the east coast. So many reports of people helping each other during all of this. People are great, food is awesome and can't beat the climate. Come join all of us on the surf and piers. Have a good day..


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

My place is about 2 blocks from the beach. I talked to a friend this morning and he said we didn't have any flooding. If you're that far inland you should be OK unless you're on a creek


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

rickyble said:


> Anyone know anything about Murrells inlet as far as flooding. I have camera in side our place but I dont have any idea what is going on. We are bout 3ft off the ground but not the hvac. I am going to try to get down late Thursday but I dont know. I am really concerned. thanks for any info anyone has


Give the local cops a call . . . They should have a good idea of how various neighborhoods are !


----------



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll be watching posts and news to make sure I'm still good coming down Friday with the wife. By the looks of Columbia, unless it changes by Friday, I may want to choose an alternate route. Typically a 4.5hr drive, but planning on it being longer. Friends house that we rent is a couple blocks up Surfside Dr, so from looks of the traffic cams and reports, should be good there. It's just the drive there that could be interesting.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Columbia is pretty rough. Interstates and major roads are the first to be worked on though.


----------



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

That's true SmoothLures. By looks of the SCDOT cams and traffic reports, even today would be possible to travel, just slow. I don't get to wet a lure in the saltwater much, so I'll about anything to get down and settle the addiction. :fishing:


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks to everyone. came down last Friday early and worked thru the weekend. It really looked like no more then a very heavy summer thunderstorm at our place. I was very thankful. And my prayers go out to those who got the worst of it. Ill be back in two weeks and hit the surf then and hope to catch some of those pomps. Havent had as much luck with them this year. But hope runs high. Signed my retirement papers last week. My last official day will Jan 31. Feb 1 Ill be living the life in Murrells inlet and hopefully fishing or playing golf the 2nd. Hoep to see you guys on the surf and beach at HBSP...or somewhere. Maybe even Garden city pier. Good luck and catch a lot.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

BTW when i came by lake Busbee on the way home it was really unbelievable. It was like it was just part of the river. Not a lake at all.


----------

